# Fast Mail récalcitrant !



## @bou @n@ss (15 Mai 2000)

Salut,
fast Mail CM Plugin est un menu contextuel permettant d'envoyer des mails ou des attachements par simple sélection et sans avoir recours à une quelconque application. L'idée est bonne, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire  fonctionner. Si quelqu'un  a réussi à l'utiliser, je serais ravi de savoir comment il a fait.
J'ai écrit à l'auteur du programme mais  je suis toujours sans réponse.


----------

